# What should I get for my mothers 50th birthday?



## Happy

I need advice on what present to get for a great mom for her 50th Birthday. Her birthday is coming up on January 22nd and I really want to get her something special. My budget is around $500. Any advice for what I can get for her?


----------



## de l'eau salée

Oh, that's a memorable number.
I'd say something that would mean something to her.
Make something that has to do with pictures, or past memories between you and her, and your family or something. 
It should be something with meaning, not something that has to cost a lot of money.

That's my opinion, at least.


----------



## Happy

You mean I should make a powerpoint? Well I wanna get her something special at least.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Lance said:


> You mean I should make a powerpoint? Well I wanna get her something special at least.


That would be really cool. Just get a bunch of old pictures together and a song that fits well, maybe a song you used to listen to as a kid with her or a song that you family listened to. Then you could get a projector or something and play it as a slideshow to her on her birthday party, if you're up for it.

That would be really special to her, I'm sure. 

I could see why you would wanna get her something else, though. Maybe buy her a bouquet of her favorite flowers, or if you live with her, you could make her breakfast in bed or something.

A girl probably has a better grasp on this than I do, that's the best I can do haha


----------



## Happy

My mother loves flowers. She is a strong ESTJ woman so she would probably want me traditional but special gifts. Anymore ideas?


----------



## Stickynotee

Try getting a Digital Picture Frame, and uploading very memorable photos. Also, buy her a great bouqet of flowers, make her breakfast in bed.
A good suggestion for what to make for a nice Breakfast in bed would be Toast with jam, fruits, and adrink. Light.

Try making dinner aswell, if you can drive, take her to her favorite store, and buy her a gift card to it, worth as much as you want it to be.

Be the best you can be on that day, it will be very memorable. And remember, its not how great the gifts are, its how much work you put in to geting those gifts. 

Good luck, and wish your mom a happy birthday for me.


----------



## Happy

Thanks stickynotee. That gift card idea sounds very good. I might try it if I can't find anything that befits her. Any more ideas guys??


----------



## Nightwine

Jewelry with a special message engraved. Jewelry with the birthstones of close family inset. Floral arrangement. Day at the spa. Dinner out/in. Magazine subscription. Some sort of service, like getting car detailed (super cleaned out, like new, is pretty awesome).


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Another 50 years? jk. What does she like?
You said she was ESTJ, so why not take her out for a meal and let her choose her treat, but pay for it. If you want to surprise her, keep it simple and not too sensitive. Myself and my dad learned that lesson the hard way with a glancing look at our mucho considerate prezzie. So, as my dad is INFP also, he took it harder than I did.


----------



## Happy

Nightwine said:


> Jewelry with a special message engraved. Jewelry with the birthstones of close family inset. Floral arrangement. Day at the spa. Dinner out/in. Magazine subscription. Some sort of service, like getting car detailed (super cleaned out, like new, is pretty awesome).


Jewelry seems too normal. We are already throwing her a dinner party so Dinner is out. I like the idea of spa. Maybe 3 hours in massage therapy will make her happy. I shall take this into consideration. Thanks!



NephilimAzrael said:


> Another 50 years? jk. What does she like?
> You said she was ESTJ, so why not take her out for a meal and let her choose her treat, but pay for it. If you want to surprise her, keep it simple and not too sensitive. Myself and my dad learned that lesson the hard way with a glancing look at our mucho considerate prezzie. So, as my dad is INFP also, he took it harder than I did.


Hehe. I always have a hard time making a woman happy.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Lance said:


> Jewelry seems too normal. We are already throwing her a dinner party so Dinner is out. I like the idea of spa. Maybe 3 hours in massage therapy will make her happy. I shall take this into consideration. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe. I always have a hard time making a woman happy.


I think something that would make her really happy is just to spend the whole day with her and do whatever she wants. Pay for her things, and all that good stuff. It would be extra better if you don't live with her, because I'm sure a whole day spent with your mom doesn't come too often.


----------



## lunniey

Hmm.. I don't know what's your mom really like, but i think for the present you may just try to figure out what she really need right now..
just like my mom, she really loves bags.. and I know she need a new one.. so i will buy her a bag, a nice one..
and for making it special, write a card about how your feelings for her, how much you have been thankful and how much she meant for you.. 
i think.. for a mom, words that shows how much you love her are the most precious gift she could ever want..


----------



## Nightwine

Lance said:


> Jewelry seems too normal. We are already throwing her a dinner party so Dinner is out. I like the idea of spa. Maybe 3 hours in massage therapy will make her happy. I shall take this into consideration. Thanks!


No prob  I have a friend who is (possibly was at this point) pregnant, and we threw her a psuedo baby shower with the intent to celebrate her, not just her burgeoning belly. I flitted through the possibilities before remembering that there is prenatal massage, and got her enough time for a session. I suggested in the card what the amount was for, but left it up to her what to actually use the amount for. It went over well; is not some trinket that will lay around unused, and is in some ways pretty practical, not to mention something a lot of my friends wouldn't splurge on themselves for, so I'm keeping it in mind for future gifting needs.


----------



## Happy

Ok, thanks for all the advice. I'll get her flowers, a $100 gift card to her favorite store, and a massage session. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Psichlohomeo

I don't know why but I started laughing when I saw this topic. It's the fact that it's the only one here.....:crazy:


----------



## Happy

Haha. Well the forum is still new. :crazy:


----------



## gvsunde

write a lyric or even a melody or a song, or a poem, get someone else to make the melody or vice versa.. hire a singer.. sing her favourite song, touch her feelings..


----------



## Stickynotee

Hahahha yay!

Lance used my gift card idea!

Woot woot!

I feel special xD.

BTW: It's my Dad's 40th today


----------



## Happy

Thanks for all the advice guys! I'm sure she will like all of them! roud:


----------



## NephilimAzrael

When is the big day?


----------

